# hanging weight price of hog



## Briano (May 21, 2016)

where can i find the current hanging weight price of a hog


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Talk to a butcher at a slaughter facility.
With hogs selling at 26 cents a pound, live, figure 240 pounds live, then add the cost to kill the hog and subtract the weight of the guts and head.


----------



## Briano (May 21, 2016)

i am trying to educate myself by deciphering this


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That is an auction report for a sale in New Holland, Pennsylvania, on August 20, 2018

The animals are sorted into groups. The first group was 52-56% lean. They sold 54 head of hogs that weighed 200 to 300 pounds. The average weight was 256 pounds. The price ranged from 20.-40. per hundred weight of hog. The average price was $34.98. That first group of hogs dressed out well..... lots of meat to put on the plate.

If you read down, you can see that the other groups sold for less price because they were going to dress out poorly (yield less meat on the plate, ultimately).

I highly recommend that you spend September at your local auction. Plan to stay all day. Watch the crowd. You will see granpa who brought a single cow to the sale, sitting in the bleachers, hoping to make some Christmas money. You will see the guy who brought a trailer full of fat hogs, confident that he will make enough money to get through the year and maybe fix his roof. You will see the buyers who are there every week. The auctioneers know them, and they know a LOT about the livestock, just by looking. It's a fascinating experience. Be patient. Soak it up.


----------



## Briano (May 21, 2016)

i plan to spend more time at auctions. i bought a beef calf at one in march first time ever going to a cattle auction and went with just my wife. ended up buying a nice angus calf but spent way to much for her. should have talked to people before i want. live and learn all my other cows and pigs were bought directly from farmers


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Boars brought 2 pennies to a nickel a pound, because that is what they are worth. Old fat sows brought about half what a standard 240 pound butcher hog got.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I take the auction price and multiply it by 2 1/2 times.
that is only ball park , the price is usually higher at the meat counter..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, because all the folks who handled it between the auction and the meat case have to be paid.


----------



## Briano (May 21, 2016)

the 7 hogs i just sent were between 260-275 live weight according to the butcher. i got 215 a half and they paid butchering


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Where are you located?


----------



## Briano (May 21, 2016)

northcentral PA


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Briano said:


> the 7 hogs i just sent were between 260-275 live weight according to the butcher. i got 215 a half and they paid butchering


260 x2.5 = 650
215 x2 = 460
650 - 460 = 190(which the processing comes out of)

yours was more of a direct sale, now add in shipping and handling of the commercial route. and my 2.5 times estimate comes in pretty close..


----------



## Briano (May 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> 260 x2.5 = 650
> 215 x2 = 460
> 650 - 460 = 190(which the processing comes out of)
> 
> yours was more of a direct sale, now add in shipping and handling of the commercial route. and my 2.5 times estimate comes in pretty close..


i was just curious if i was in the ball park i dont do it to make money. i do it because i enjoy it and the meat is so much better. by selling some i dont end up paying for my whole pig at all or any of the processing fees


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Excellent reasons. Wish you were closer.


----------



## Briano (May 21, 2016)

raised 7 hogs kept a whole for my family and sold the rest. 1 was a whole the other 5 all went as halves so 11 "customers"


----------



## Briano (May 21, 2016)

a fresh pork chop that was dinner last night and the day they went to butcher















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

When I was raising hogs, it went like this:
I secure $50 deposit from everyone that wants a processed hog. I use that to buy feeder pigs in May.
I buy feed from the local feed mill. I add garden weeds, unsold vegetables and damaged apples.
I haul them to the butcher when they reach 250 pounds.
I tag each hanging hog with the owner's name. Add the total hanging weight, not counting mine, and add up total feed cost, kill fee. That gives me the owner's cost per hanging weight pound. I collect my money from each buyer. The owners call and dictate how they want it cut and what they want smoked. When their pork is ready, they go get their pork and pay the smoking and processing costs. In exchange for fencing and feeding 6 or 8 pigs, I get a whole hog for free.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Be sure to collect the $50 deposit right off the top, too hard to get folks off their purse at butcher time if they don't have skin in the game.


----------



## davidlewin (Mar 26, 2016)

Briano said:


> a fresh pork chop that was dinner last night and the day they went to butcher
> View attachment 69338
> View attachment 69340
> View attachment 69342


Nice looking pigs


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

State laws and regulations vary.
In Michigan, I cannot sell meat unless it was butchered in a USDA inspected facility. There are none near me. But I can sell a pig and haul "their" pig to slaughter. I can even sell one pig to two or four people. But I cannot take my pigs to butcher and then sell the boxes of pork. I cannot sell hanging pork. I sell pigs. Important to keep that straight so you don't end up being seen as a meat dealer.


----------

